# I Tried Using A Scanner... Not Very Good Results Lol



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I tried...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice group....I like the Rolex


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Nice group....I like the Rolex


Once you have a Rolex there really shouldn't be any going back but they are very overpriced nowadays and a bit boring to look at. For diving watches you can't really beat Invicta (not shown) or Momentum for value. I also liked the way the Ingersoll tried hard to look like a fusion of various Omega models though it's only a 100m watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I 'lived' with a 5513 Submariner for a month in the summer, it really grew on me....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's not that bad







I've seen a lot worse including my own


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the way the omega looks like its in motion!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

JonW said:


> I like the way the omega looks like its in motion!


I think it was... my scanner is all rattly and shaky and all the watches shook when I did it... It saved on winding a couple though...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I think it was... my scanner is all rattly and shaky and all the watches shook when I did it... It saved on winding a couple though...


----------

